# Question on ubereats account on hold, checkr, suspended license



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Quick question:

Here's the quick question, followed by back story:

Tomorrow I go and settle up on the with the ticket (shows on background check as failure to answer summons), Uber rep says, not a major violation or criminal charge, as long as your license is reinstated, your ubereats account will likely be reactivated in 5-7 business days or sooner.

Perhaps my trust issues, but 
: 
I received a ticket for disobeying traffic device, minor offense.

I was actually speeding but the officer gave me a break and wrote me for something that did not involve points.

Long story hopefully not so long:

my license was suspended for failure to respond to the ticket, about a month ago.

1 speeding ticket for 4 points in March of 2015 is only other thing in my history.

I called Uber with my account on hold, what they advised was if you get the ticket solved and your license is restored, another background check will be done and if your license shows valid and you have no history criminal convictions, accidents, etc, Uber restores accounts, could take 7-10 days.

I mentioned I read horror stories online about people having a speeding ticket and being deactivated, he said that's probably Uber X drivers.

When they review for a driver transporting passengers and a driver has a poor driving history, the driver will likely be deactivated.

I called the court and basically what I paid did not include a court surcharge and I was advised I could return and pay that (never asked for time, maybe something you pay to then for dmv).

Anyway, any idea if actually having your license suspended a month ago, your record being ok otherwise and the current ticket not having any points, Uber let's you deliver again ??

The rep was saying, you have an excellent acceptance rate and you have a 5 star, 100 rating with ubereats.

I said yeah, but I've been delivering food with my license suspended.

He said, we'll make sure you do not drive until you tend to your license, if you are stopped and cited for not having a license then you could face deactivation.

I said ok, so since I learned of the suspension before it happened, if I tend to it and it is a minor offense, chances are you will reactivate an ubereats account.

He said yes, if you take care of the ticket and your license comes up valid, no criminal issues, within 7-10 days your waitlist should be lifted, he said your account is not deactivated for an offense, it is waitlisted for a minor issue.

Why am I still not getting it ??

Wait, now I think I get it, failure to answer summons.

Go to court, answer summons.

My license is not suspended for the actual ticket, it's suspended for being an idiot and not fully responding.

Respond to ticket, get suspension lifted, present suspension lift to Uber and checkr, license reinstated, ticket issue if no points is not a dmv issue.

Suspension clearance sent to dmv electronically, lifted, background check no longer shows suspension and it's not points, an accident, or a ticket for driving without license.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I was gonna say that this is one long quick question but then I realized that I don't even see the question...


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

The question is, I would think a suspended license revealed in a background check for any reason would be grounds for deactivation, so why give you a shot to rectify it ?,


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The question is, I would think a suspended license revealed in a background check for any reason would be grounds for deactivation, so why give you a shot to rectify it ?,


I think you'll be fine as long as you do everything you aren't supposed to and your license comes up as valid when they run the check again, however there is no way to say for sure with either of these rideshare companies. Unfortunately a wait game. Best bet is to have another gig lined up if you don't already. Best of luck though


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

*you are supposed to, not aren’t supposed to :roflmao:

I hate my spelling errors


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The question is, I would think a suspended license revealed in a background check for any reason would be grounds for deactivation, so why give you a shot to rectify it ?,


Because there's no conviction. No guilty plea/verdict.

It's a paperwork problem, and you don't get deactivated. You get waitlisted until it gets cleared up.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have seen people get their license suspended for unpaid tolls. Has nothing to do with their driving record. Why would they not reinstate you for that? Your license was suspended for a non traffic violation. Fix it and get reinstated. Insurance companies know these things happen it is not a big deal.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> I have seen people get their license suspended for unpaid tolls. Has nothing to do with their driving record. Why would they not reinstate you for that? Your license was suspended for a non traffic violation. Fix it and get reinstated. Insurance companies know these things happen it is not a big deal.


Hold on...r u sure ur in Florida...

They suspend ur ability in Fl...

To renew ur registration for tolls...

Maybe a Miami thing...butt not state...8>O

Been there...done that....

Got the tshirt...messed it up...8>)

Rakos


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Sun Pass System will suspend your License for unpaid tolls. It happened to my kid. Changed address and got a Sun Pass. Later on moved and forgot to change Sun Pass address. About 9 months later gets pulled over and learns her license was suspended. Luckily officer gave me time to get there and pick her and the car up without towing it. She had to pay the tolls and fines and show proof at the DMV to get her licence reinstated. Most expensive $3.50 in tolls I have ever seen. Ended up costing her a few hundred dollars if I remember correctly.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Because there's no conviction. No guilty plea/verdict.
> 
> It's a paperwork problem, and you don't get deactivated. You get waitlisted until it gets cleared up.


Thanks, basically sent a non moving violation to the wrong court, retrieved and sent to correct court so that I could resolve it.

The error the court advised was for some reason when I submitted the infraction, the plea (not guilty) disobey traffic device was never updated.

To come in tomorrow and they will likely knock it down to no points.

She also said you can plead not guilty, have your license cleared and come back, plead guilty (then she said you don't want to do that) and it's 2 points.



FLKeys said:


> I have seen people get their license suspended for unpaid tolls. Has nothing to do with their driving record. Why would they not reinstate you for that? Your license was suspended for a non traffic violation. Fix it and get reinstated. Insurance companies know these things happen it is not a big deal.


Thanks, Uber are the ones not comprehending, they keep saying once the background check we have is reviewed we will give you our decision. I just asked do you want what the dmv asked me to send, and they will clear it in 3 days.



PaxiCab said:


> I think you'll be fine as long as you do everything you aren't supposed to and your license comes up as valid when they run the check again, however there is no way to say for sure with either of these rideshare companies. Unfortunately a wait game. Best bet is to have another gig lined up if you don't already. Best of luck though


Thanks, my ace in the whole is I have a separate Ubereats account that Uber did for me a little over a year ago, I put the Uber x account on hold (they run background check due to dormant and waitlist is off).

It's my fault for being careless, Checkr has actually been very nice and helpful. If it wasn't for the background check I was driving with a suspended license for a few weeks, if I was pulled over then I could see being deactivated for driving without a license.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The question is, I would think a suspended license revealed in a background check for any reason would be grounds for deactivation, so why give you a shot to rectify it ?,


Does it matter If Uber rectifies it? You failed to report for a ticket, your license is suspended. Youll probably want that suspension lifted regardless of what actions Uber takes.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Does it matter If Uber rectifies it? You failed to report for a ticket, your license is suspended. Youll probably want that suspension lifted regardless of what actions Uber takes.


No, and it is being lifted, not dependent on Uber. Who do you report tickets too ?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Damn man....you know better. It never should have gotten to the point where your license got suspended in the first place.

Youre screwed.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Damn man....you know better. It never should have gotten to the point where your license got suspended in the first place.
> 
> Youre screwed.


I don't think so, that's why your waitlisted, context the issue.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

:smiles: I had my license suspended and I never received the letter to come to court for my arrangement. So after the police impounded my car for driving with a suspended license ( without me knowing it was suspended) I was told thats it was my problem for not calling the court every month before the arrangement and my car would be held for 30 days and go up for auction if I couldn't pay the impound fees, towing fees, and I had to have a person with a valid drivers license come with me after 30 days to get my car.

I was told that it was all my fault not the DMV, not the court, not the police etc, and I wouldn't get my license back for 6 months. I was leaving for basic training in two months, and my career field required me to have a valid drivers license.

Get a lawyer a good lawyer. It took my lawyer 15 minutes tops at the DMV main branch in Los Angeles. All I heard was my layer yelling at the head person in charge. I was holding my temporary license when he came out. My permanent replacement came about 7 days later.

But when they suspend it its usually for 6 months after a hearing. Best wishes to you, and don't drive with it being suspended.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> :smiles: I had my license suspended and I never received the letter to come to court for my arrangement. So after the police impounded my car for driving with a suspended license ( without me knowing it was suspended) I was told thats it was my problem for not calling the court every month before the arrangement and my car would be held for 30 days and go up for auction if I couldn't pay the impound fees, towing fees, and I had to have a person with a valid drivers license come with me after 30 days to get my car.
> 
> I was told that it was all my fault not the DMV, not the court, not the police etc, and I wouldn't get my license back for 6 months. I was leaving for basic training in two months, and my career field required me to have a valid drivers license.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, the dmv has been surprisingly nice, I faxed in what they requested and when I called back the rep said I'm going to give you advice, it may take time to update your fax in the system to correct the issue, here is my name and my employee number, go to the DMV and bring what you faxed, have them contact me if there is any issue with correcting this on site at the dmv. That you have to have it done ASAP.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Damn man....you know better. It never should have gotten to the point where your license got suspended in the first place.
> 
> Youre screwed.


I went today, it was an equipment issue (windshield) on a car that I sold last March, all they needed was the bill of sale (that the court advised over the phone could be mailed, letter to judge that the vehicle was sold, and I sent the repair details after having it fixed that day).

They cleared my license and there was no fine, I thought it was issue with traffic device. It was issue with equipment on my car.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Because there's no conviction. No guilty plea/verdict.
> 
> It's a paperwork problem, and you don't get deactivated. You get waitlisted until it gets cleared up.


That's the paperwork dmv gave me, I felt like Ben Stiller in there's something about Mary, the hitchhiking part where he gets pulled in for being a serial killer and the detectives beat him down, then when they find out it's not him they say, hey man, no harm no foul.

I said to dmv I sent all the supporting docs I have 9 months ago, here's the fax tramsission report and the record of my mailing you these forms.

The lady said, that's why we did a reccission, it now will be removed from your record as if it never happened.

I said what if I were pulled over in the last few months, she said, well you weren't so I don't know why your even bringing that up.


----------

